# Little moments of win...



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Ah, life's little moments of win.

We've all had them. 

To win is to succeed. Winning is at the crossroads of awesome and epic. To be amazing is to be made of win, and all the other corny ass things I can compare winning to. 

Basically, have you ever had a little moment in your day that made things better? Have you had something literally make your day? Did you ever have that one time you really wished you'd had a camera?

Are there things that give you that little ping of happiness that starts to shift a bad day to good? 

Tell me, because I'm creepy like that and want to know things.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (May 18, 2013)

At one point, in the Black Tower, I narrowly avoided being OHKO'd by a Hydreigon by having my Haxorus alive at 2 HP. And in Gold, I got a Shiny Tentacruel. And Platinum, I got a shiny Geodude.


----------



## DarkAura (May 19, 2013)

I battled my friend on Pokemon Showdown and beat him. Said friend is a master at using trollish strategies, and we were both battling with monotype teams. My team? Fighting. His team? Ghost.

It made my day.


----------



## kyeugh (May 19, 2013)

All the time when I play soccer, I have those little unexpected moves if amazingness where I completely own the field. It's amazing.


----------



## Scootaloo (May 19, 2013)

one of my favourite artists on deviantART is using the avatar i made for them :D that made my day yesterday even better.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 23, 2013)

Hope you don't mind that I bump this.

In my Firered Nuzlocke, I was battling Giovanni in Silph, I think? My Gyarados named Lizzie was against his Kangaskhan, and she got hit with a major Body Slam. But she lived with one HP and then beat the little monster! Then I hear stories about how most Nuzlockers always lose at least one Pokemon to the devilish Kangaskhan unless they had a rock or steel type. I felt even prouder of my Gyaradod~


----------

